# [Wet Thumb Forum]-breeding amano shrimps in planted tank - i just did it



## MOR B. (Oct 9, 2003)

last night i was looking at my tank and saw a 1cm amano shrimp. in the last few months i was thinking to breed them in a different tank and never knew i could get them breed in my planted tank. there is only one or two though. all the femelas are full of eggs and i hope ill c more soon ... 


wanted to know if u guys have expirience with breeding amano shrimps in a planted tank. and yes - im sure its amano shrimp!!!


----------



## MOR B. (Oct 9, 2003)

last night i was looking at my tank and saw a 1cm amano shrimp. in the last few months i was thinking to breed them in a different tank and never knew i could get them breed in my planted tank. there is only one or two though. all the femelas are full of eggs and i hope ill c more soon ... 


wanted to know if u guys have expirience with breeding amano shrimps in a planted tank. and yes - im sure its amano shrimp!!!


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

I believe that Amano shrimp actually need water with a higher salinity for the young to grow?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I have seen my Amano's carry eggs many times but never no babies. I have read you have to add salt to have success. Good Luck!


----------

